
Why We All Hate Consultants (and Why It's Okay) - icey
http://nilofer.posterous.com/why-we-all-hate-consultants-and-why-its-okay
======
iamdave
Two things here:

1) This stings, being a consultant myself who actually knows how to work with
clients. Sounds like the writer hired a consultant and heard what he needed to
hear, instead of what he wanted to hear.

2) I think it's a bit off-center to say

 _Sometimes, different parts know what they know, but they don’t share it
across the silos._

and then conclude the article with

 _After all, we know how to fly to the moon. You’d think we could get
healthier businesses._

There's probably a reason for that. Technological advancements that get man to
the moon aren't really going to trickle down to help you run your business in
a more profitable way. After all, by the admission of the writer, not everyone
who has knowledge always shares that knowledge.

Whether or not it's actually related to what you're trying to accomplish. I
for one wish the "Man to the moon" comparison would just die. Everywhere.

